# Sturmey Archer conversion



## Alex11 (8 Aug 2012)

Is it possible to convert sturmey archer to singlespeed?


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2012)

Huh? To convert a bike currently equipped with a Sturmey archer I presume? Otherwise just leave it in one gear shurley?


----------



## Alex11 (8 Aug 2012)

mickle said:


> Huh? To convert a bike currently equipped with a Sturmey archer I presume? Otherwise just leave it in one gear shurley?


 
Yes it currently has Sturmey Archer gears on it, can I convert it to singlespeed?


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2012)

You just need a different wheel, or at least to rebuild your existing wheel with a threaded hub.

If you're talking fixed gear, it's fine as it's a completely different riding experience, but I see little point in removing a Sturmey to go single speed freewheel (unless the hub's fubar which is unlikely). A Sturmey with the correct gearing offers all the maintenance advantages of a single speed freewheel with the added advantage of a climbing ratio and an overdrive. The only disadvantage I can think of is a little extra weight.


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Yes it currently has Sturmey Archer gears on it, can I convert it to singlespeed?


 
Yes then. They essential thing is to get a wheel with a hub which matches the width of the existing hub - modern bikes with multi-sprockets have wider hubs and correspondingly wider spacing between the drop-outs.


----------

